# Low Shower Water Pressure in Apartment



## heyvinny89 (May 25, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with low shower and water pressure in the bathroom, in apartment buildings? I think nothing can really be done but can anyone suggest any solutions?

Thanks


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

That's very common. You need to open the tip of all taps and you would find a filter that's clogged with sand. Clean it and you'll regain the normal water pressure.

Unless of course the water pressure is weak in all of your building's apartments.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

1. Which floor in the building?
2. Do you have low water pressure only in bathroom, or throughout the apartment (kitchen, other bathroom)?
3. Did you check the main valve or water heater valve?


----------



## heyvinny89 (May 25, 2015)

Byja said:


> 1. Which floor in the building?
> 2. Do you have low water pressure only in bathroom, or throughout the apartment (kitchen, other bathroom)?
> 3. Did you check the main valve or water heater valve?


1) 30th floor
2) mostly in the main bathroom (kitchen and other bath are good/OK)
3) yes, I did, both all turned on

Weirdest thing by the way, left my water heater on for a few hours, came back and steam was coming out of the heater - flushed all the steam, and turned off heater- think i overheated it  seems fine now, but it's an oldie


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

This happened to me. Several maintenance firms said nothing could be done and one even told me there was one hot water tank serving the whole building (at Marina Residences). Finally, imdaad came and their guy found the right boiler in the apartment, and sorted it out in ten minutes.


----------



## heyvinny89 (May 25, 2015)

SirReg said:


> This happened to me. Several maintenance firms said nothing could be done and one even told me there was one hot water tank serving the whole building (at Marina Residences). Finally, imdaad came and their guy found the right boiler in the apartment, and sorted it out in ten minutes.


I actually tried calling imdaad but they said i needed to purchase a year contract as they no longer do "a la carte"services :/

So you had the whole steam issue happen to you, too? I just had a plumber come out and sort of "fix" the water pressure issue. But he said that the water heater is old and it's fine but eventually will need a new one


----------

